# DVC Developer Pricing



## hypnotiq (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey all,

I came across this info today. DVC developer pricing is going up.  Below is the what the new rates are going to be.

*Effective March 20, 2013*

Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel:  $165 per point
Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas:  $145pp
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas:  $145pp
Disney’s Beach Club Villas:  $130pp
Disney’s BoardWalk Villas:  $130pp
Disney’s Old Key West Resort:  $130pp
Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa:  $130pp
Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge:  $130pp
Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort:  $115pp
Disney’s Vero Beach Resort:  $115pp

Thx,
Nico


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 8, 2013)

Ouch !!!!

.


----------



## presley (Mar 8, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> Ouch !!!!
> 
> .



Ouch, but plenty of people will pay those prices.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 13, 2013)

*Disney Vacation Club*

*
Pricing & Promotions* 

2013 Summary of direct pricing & terms for DVC's resorts. 

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Culli (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm floored at these prices especially what resale is going at...I'm very interested to see how the GF will be handled.  

We bought in 2007 when they still gave you the previous years pts (no MFs due) plus an equal amount of developer pts.  I thought that was expensive at the time and we did do some resale add ons since then.  These prices are twice what we paid, I'm sure the people who bought even earlier are really happy they bought when they did!  Put hey if people were not buying they would not be building and raising prices.  So far the only thing they did t resale is limit the use for things that generally are not good use of points anyway.

I just hope they keep pushing the idea to members to trade thru RCI...more opportunities for me to trade into DVC and save my points :ignore:


----------



## Gracey (Mar 27, 2013)

I am on the waitlist for 40 more points in my use year.  I called in before March 20th so am paying 100 pp.  I have been looking for almost a year for that sized contract in my use year so when I heard prices were set to rise, I waitlisted.  I know I am paying more than resale but the amount of points is small so no biggie.  My original contract with disney was resale though and it was grandfathered in before the changes.  I would only use it for DVC resorts anyways.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 27, 2013)

Culli said:


> I just hope they keep pushing the idea to members to trade thru RCI...more opportunities for me to trade into DVC and save my points :ignore:



I hear you. I am seriously tempted to pickup a DVC contract by next year though.  Will be much easier to get into Grand Californian.  However, given my travel flexibility, I will likely buy a resale contract at another resort and settle for leftovers at 7 months.  

I still don't get why DVC is with RCI.  The amount of premier quality options seems so limited compared to what exists in II.


----------



## PearlCity (Mar 28, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I hear you. I am seriously tempted to pickup a DVC contract by next year though.  Will be much easier to get into Grand Californian.  However, given my travel flexibility, I will likely buy a resale contract at another resort and settle for leftovers at 7 months.
> 
> I still don't get why DVC is with RCI.  The amount of premier quality options seems so limited compared to what exists in II.



This rise in Developer prices have resulted in a huge run up of resale prices. VGC is listing at $115-120ppt. SSR has been ROFRd at $55.  I feel like DVC is pricing everyone out of the market even us resale buyers.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard they raised all the DVC retail prices so that the ultimate price of Grand Floridian won't seem so absurdly high compared to the others.  It will be interesting to see.  We were looking to buy a DVC contract but with the increasing prices and some financial changes at home I think we are out of the market.

tlwmkw


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 28, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> I heard they raised all the DVC retail prices so that the ultimate price of Grand Floridian won't seem so absurdly high compared to the others.  It will be interesting to see.  We were looking to buy a DVC contract but with the increasing prices and some financial changes at home I think we are out of the market.
> 
> tlwmkw



I'm holding out hope for a 2014 plunge.


----------



## Flyguy1950 (Mar 28, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I'm holding out hope for a 2014 plunge.



I agree! Prices have firmed up for the moment. Waiting to see if the other shoe drops regarding restrictions on resales.

Bruce


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 28, 2013)

I know Im hoping for a 2014 plunge to add on pts.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 28, 2013)

Flyguy1950 said:


> I agree! Prices have firmed up for the moment. Waiting to see if the other shoe drops regarding restrictions on resales.
> 
> Bruce



Seeing as I'm not currently an owner, I wouldn't mind Disney pulling an all out frontal assault on DVC resales.  Of course, current owners would be livid.  I don't know that Disney would risk alienating their owners to that degree.  

On the other hand, would that type of resale massacre then reduce resale liquidity?  Would any owner ever want to sell? But then with the lack of liquidity, would resale prices remain firm.  Eh, I don't think so.  I dunno, I think I'm confusing myself with chicken-or-egg ponderances about the effect on resale pricing.


----------



## Flyguy1950 (Mar 28, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Seeing as I'm not currently an owner, I wouldn't mind Disney pulling an all out frontal assault on DVC resales.  Of course, current owners would be livid.  I don't know that Disney would risk alienating their owners to that degree.
> 
> On the other hand, would that type of resale massacre then reduce resale liquidity?  Would any owner ever want to sell? But then with the lack of liquidity, would resale prices remain firm.  Eh, I don't think so.  I dunno, I think I'm confusing myself with chicken-or-egg ponderances about the effect on resale pricing.



I am happy at my home resort, OKW, so if they restrict it so be it. Others will disagree because they like to use the points to stay at different resorts. If resale prices drop then I can pickup another resort and stay there as well. If they don't then I am good staying at OKW. I won't sell it no matter what the market is.

It will be interesting to see how it turns out. Prices had been trending downward for quite awhile. Now they have firmed up some but I think it is temporary. 

Bruce


----------



## capjak (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is a history of DVC as compiled by people on the DIS forum (not by me) :

Pre-Construction -- $48 (230 pt. minimum)
October, 7, 1991 -- Sales begin at The Disney Vacation Club Resort
December, 1991 -- OKW opens (as The Disney Vacation Club Resort) at $51
January, 1992 -- $51 (230 pt. minimum)
February, 1992 -- $51
July-August, 1992 -- $54.50
11/1/92 -- $56
May, 1993 -- $56 (190 pt. minimum)
July, 1993 -- $57.50
January, 1994 -- $57.50 March, 1994 -- Announce Newport, CA plans
April, 1994 -- $59 Increase announced for June
6/15/94 -- $60.50
November, 1994 -- $61.50
7/1/95 -- $62.75
March,1995 - 150 point minimum begins
Summer, 1995 -- "The Disney Vacation Club Resort" changes to Disney's Old Key West Resort (OKW)
October 1, 1995 -- Vero Opens
March 1, 1996 -- HHI Opens
May, 1996 -- $62.75
July, 1996 -- BWV Opens
May, 1997 -- $62.75 (150 pt. minimum)
May, 1998 -- $62.75
Fall, 1998 -- OKW Sells-out
Fall, 1998 -- Announce WLV
January, 1999 -- $65
October, 1999 -- $65 (notice of OKW selling out again after adding buildings 62, 63, 64)
Mid-May, 2000 -- $67
June, 2000 -- $67
November, 2000 -- VWL Opens, BWV Sells-out
December, 2000 -- VWL sales begin
January, 2001 -- $72
March, 2001 -- an increase to $75 announced for June
June, 2001 -- $75
February 3, 2002 -- Sales begin for BCV
March 6, 2002 –- Reservations begin for BCV
June, 2002 -- $80 per point
Dec 1, 2002 -- $84 per point (announced early Oct.)
Aug 4, 2003 -- $89 per point (SSR Sales begin with $10 discount = $79) with expiration in 2054.
May, 2004 -- SSR opens.
May, 2004 -- $95 per point @SSR, $89 at other DVC resorts.
June, 2005 -- $98 per point @SSR, $92 at other DVC resorts.
Jan (?), 2006 -- $101 per point @SSR, $95 at other DVC resorts (with some variances at OKW, VB and HH). Incentives are also available lowering the effective purchase price for 150 or more points.
Fall , 2006 --AKV announced.
February 1, 2007 -- AKV sales begin for existing members. $101 ($8 incentive discount also available)
March, 2007 -- $104 per point. (160 point minimum) ($8 incentive discount available)
July 2, 2007 -- AKV opens as part of main AKL resort - Jambo House. (Original opening - was moved up to July from September)
Summer, 2007 -- GCV Announced (opening in 2009)
Fall, 2007 -- Ko'Olina, Hawaii DVC resort announced (opening in 2011)
September, 2007 - DVC extends OKW land lease until January 31, 2057. Existing members have the option to purchase the extension at $15 per point thru February 29, 2008.
May, 2009 -- AKV - Kidani Village - opening.
September 16, 2008 -- BLT announced. Sales begin on 9/21 to existing members at $112 per point plus a $5 incentive. Sales for new members begins on October 5, 2008. To open on September 1, 2009.
September 16, 2008 -- THV announced as an addition to SSR. To open in Spring, 2009.
January 15, 2009 -- Price increase to $112 for AKV purchase.
Spring, 2009 -- GCV sales begin at $112 per point.
August, 2009 -- BLT opens.
Sept 23, 2009 -- VGC opens.
Fall, 2009 -- Price increase to $120 for BLT and GCV purchases. Other incentives available.
Summer, 2010 -- Aulani Hawaii (AHV) sales begin at $120. Incentives are available. Resort to open in Fall, 2011.
December 1, 2010 -- Base pricing for BLT increases to $130. Incentives still available.
June 8, 2011 -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $140. Incentives still available.
July, 2011 -- AHV sales halted.
August, 2011 -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $150 and AKV increases to $120. Incentives still available.
December, 2011 -- Base pricing for Aulani purchase increases to $135. Incentives still available.
December, 2011 -- Construction of VGF confirmed at Annual Meeting.
February, 2012 -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $155 and AKV increases to $125. Incentives are also available.
April, 2012 -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $160 and AKV purchase increases to $130. Incentives still available.
July 15, 2012 -- Base pricing for BLT increases to $165 and AKV increases to $135. Incentives still available.
December 19, 2012 -- Base pricing for AKV and Aulani increases to $140. Incentives still available.
March 20, 2013 -- Base pricing for AKV and Aulani increases to $145. Incentives still available.


----------



## dbs1228 (Mar 29, 2013)

Resale prices over the past month have gone up since Disney is excersing there ROFR!   It seems 2 of the major resale companies have had Disney take back over 25 contracts this week at most of the resorts.  I had a BWV taken and today I found out Disney has bought back contracts from 55.00PP - 69.00PP for BWV and let one go through for 60.00.  Now is not the time to buy but if you need to sell - it is for sure the right time!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 30, 2013)

It might be simple economics. Many resorts are selling out. So, if a supply of something (in this case, suites at WDW) gets close to drying up, they'll raise the prices for the remaining. It's the "Law Of Supply", where low supply means higher prices. Demand hasn't really changed, since resale prices are the highest in the timeshare industry.

The plus side is DVC is like a car: you lose maybe 2/3 of its value after the recission period. An equivalent number of points in Wyndham is more expensive from the resort (developer), but loses 95% of its value at the end of the recission period. On the other hand, you can buy an equivalent Wyndham/Mariott/Bluegreen point level resale for less than $2000 and get a suite in DVC (assuming you're quick enough), basically saving $8000.

TS


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks capjak! I found that posting to be interesting.

I brought a resale small points contract before the change to limit resale contracts benefits. Then the prices dropped on the "limited usage" resale contracts. And resale contracts are still below that HIGH resale dollar.

Would I buy MORE DVC today? I did say they are below my prior purchase $ per point.* BUT:* Most likely NOT! I have other options - staying at Bonnet Creek. Renting points from another DVC member (and having the advantage of booking with their HOME RESORT timeframe). Using 3 years worth of points (saved, current & borrowed) for my dream reservation.

My benefits of having a small DVC contract: the discount off the annual pass. A couple of nights yearly where the checkin desk says "Welcome Home". A couple of days of Extra Magic Hours. 

And simpsontruckdriver: The ecomony MIGHT be getting better and DVC does have limited supply. Only what is built can be sold and using ROFR gets DVC sales inventory if needed. 

Added: Disney World is a international destination. With the growth of the various South American economies (and Asia), South Florida is a desirable and been growing destination for vacationing, shopping and education for multiple years. Who do you think is the biggest buyer of those empty Miami condos?


----------



## Trudyt623 (Mar 31, 2013)

Disney is still building, even in this economy. They are adding on to Grand Californian, Aulani and building Grand Floridian.  I love Disney but my children will out grow it eventually and I can't see owning many more points there at this time in my life.  If I were like so many of my neighbors going back to having between 4 and 6 children maybe. That is one status symbol they can have, my two keep me busy enough.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 31, 2013)

> It might be simple economics.


It is.  It's not just Disney that has seen resale prices creep up---we've seen that with other timeshares as well.  Heck, even Wyndham deeds are starting to fetch a few dollars, and the lower-MF resorts are hard to find.


----------



## kanerf (May 2, 2013)

Well my waitlist came in.  I have a June use year, so it was hard to find any small contracts resale.  Most of the smaller resale contracts in any use year have gone anyway with the price increase.  I am fairly happy.  I got 50 points in my use year at OKW where my other contract is (purchased resale) and got the 50 points for this year included.  The selling price was the previous $100 a point and the closing cost was only about $145.

$100 a point was more than I wanted to spend, but I think down the road when DVC raises prices closer to $200 a point (don't think they won't) I will be happy I did this.  Still may add some resale later on, if I find any thing that fits.


----------



## durrod (May 2, 2013)

*Another increase it's coming*

DVC just increased their prices in march but that doesn't stop them to just announce once again another price increase to 150 per point effective on June 19. This is for the animal kingdom villas and aulani.


----------



## PearlCity (May 3, 2013)

durrod said:


> DVC just increased their prices in march but that doesn't stop them to just announce once again another price increase to 150 per point effective on June 19. This is for the animal kingdom villas and aulani.



That's so crazy esp with aulani maintenance fees so high and so out of the way for most folks.


----------



## PearlCity (May 3, 2013)

Accidental post


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 3, 2013)

Raising prices at Animal Kingdom? It must mean the resort is almost sold out. They will DEFINITELY need to finish Grand Floridian, and give the Polynesian the "green light" to turn it into a full-fledged timeshare. The faster these are opened up, the sooner the sales crew can get to work filling those rooms.

Yes, I know there are lots of DVC resales out there, but in DVCs books, they are almost sold out. It would not be a good thing if DVC runs out of supply. When that happens, there are going to be layoffs (or furloughs) until the new resorts are ready.

TS


----------



## slum808 (May 3, 2013)

From DVCNEWS

" However, with this latest declaration DVD has just under 750,000 AKV points that have been declared but not yet sold. Given that AKV sales have averaged less than 75,000 points a month in the last six months, it may take awhile for DVD to exhaust its inventory."

In addition to the 750,000 points of declared but not sold points, DVC has a remaining 450,000 pts of undeclared inventory. So it apears they have about 16 months of inventory remaining. 

No one knows how many points have been declared or sold at Aulani. It apears all the rooms have been completed, so there should be a large stockpile of points to declare and sell. Trust me, if Aulani is the only thing they have available, they'll find a way to sell it to someone. Aulani will look like a bargan compaired to VGF or Poly.


----------

